# Help with holster choice.



## rutwad (Sep 23, 2008)

Whew! The number of holsters available is overwhelming! So I am certain there are many "bad" choices, and I hope you can help me eliminate some by choosing the right holster.

I have just purchased my first pistol for concealed carry. It is a kimber Ultra Elite. I think I would like the smartcarry for certain instances. But I think I would also like another holster with easier access.

Size matters! I am small framed, about 5'11" and 155 lb. So what type holster could I comfortably wear that would not be too obvious?

Thanks in advance! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take a look at one of these at the Holster Store. Good folks to deal with and their service is excellent.
http://www.theholsterstore.com/servlet/the-304/Concealed-Carry,-leather,-gun/Detail


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Call Galco and ask for Bill King. He really knows his stuff and I am sure he can figure out what would work well for you.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I bought mine off of E-Bay and have enjoyed wearing it every day. The seller provided great customer service.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1911-3-5-P-12-Pro-Carry-Deep-Comfort-Gun-Holster-B-B_W0QQitemZ370088174129QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370088174129&_trkparms=72%3A1207|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Midwayusa.com/ has a pretty good selection. I've bought some off of both copquest.com and copsplus.com/ I have bought them off gunbroker and eBay. A good holster is just a click or so away. It will all depend on whast type you want.


----------

